# www.legalsteroids.com



## flexster (Jan 23, 2004)

do think this is real or the gov't trying to snag people?

http://www.legalsteroids.com/


----------



## Mudge (Jan 23, 2004)

Dont post sources, but this can stay because its bullcrap anyway.

This stuff is complete legal.


----------



## flexster (Jan 23, 2004)

you can get rid of it.


----------



## tomas101 (Jan 23, 2004)

some guy who used to go to my gym advertises for vpx and also advertises for this company...lol


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2004)

flexster they're selling PH's.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, they are selling PHs and trying to trick people into thinking it's the real deal.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2004)

Crappy Ph's at that! They target uneducated consumers. Don't fall victim.


----------



## flexster (Jan 24, 2004)

thats why I ask questions here, so I dont loose my money, thanks guys.


----------



## topolo (Jan 24, 2004)

if it is a ph then why the warning about posting sources?

we post links all the time around here


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2004)

Not to real steriod sources................that is what Mudge is referring to.
A link to a supp site is fine as long as it is not blantant advertising.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 24, 2004)

guys ok i know im not supposed to ask for sources, is there soemthing i can do to lead me to sources i mean all of you guys got your sorces somehow, is there a way to search for it on the net or something ???????????? i hope i didnt ask anything wrong im just asking on how to start searching for sources, im not directly intrested in buying any gear yet, but im just curious..........


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by QuestionGuy *_
> guys ok i know im not supposed to ask for sources, is there soemthing i can do to lead me to sources i mean all of you guys got your sorces somehow, is there a way to search for it on the net or something ????????????



LOL, yeah my source is www.bulknutrition.com I use S1+ and M1T.   (yes I am serious, I do not use illegal anabolics)


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> if it is a ph then why the warning about posting sources?
> 
> we post links all the time around here



Mudge was mistaken, he just assumed by the name it was an illegal steroid site or something.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 24, 2004)

on most boards it is customary to secure email a mod when checking sources


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by QuestionGuy *_
> guys ok i know im not supposed to ask for sources, is there soemthing i can do to lead me to sources i mean all of you guys got your sorces somehow, is there a way to search for it on the net or something ???????????? i hope i didnt ask anything wrong im just asking on how to start searching for sources, im not directly intrested in buying any gear yet, but im just curious..........


This takes a long time. Sometimes a year or two. People have to get to know and trust you. Most people will not give out sources. They are not on the net!!


----------



## tk... (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I use S1+ and M1T.   (yes I am serious, I do not use illegal anabolics)




damn boy, u must be falling a sleep while walking on that stuff with so much test. in your body


----------

